# its me with the question about purchasing 15 month old



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

hey guys first and foremost would like to say thank you to all that answered my questions you are great,

so i did some snooping on the breeders website yesterday and it states the dogs parents , the sire is from susie pham fletcher and susie has him on her website as one of her champions, and the darn is fom fraance nisjotial they have her on their website also as on of there champions,,and i saw the pedigrees of both parents , the dog has some good blood lines, what do you guys think ???some have asked why the dog has to be on the bigger size it is because i have two labs at home and have seen the seven pound maltese is pretty sturdy compared to the smaller ones , its just when i saw him i told her this is the dog i would love to have meaning in size and everything and now all of the sudden i have been offerd the dog ,too good to be true im scared i have not been so lucky in life ....


aksm45


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

It sounds like he has some great blood lines. I would go for it. If it's meant to be, than it's meant to be.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i would go for it ,as by age 15 months you should have a good idea what your maltese is going to look like ,temperment ect ..
he sounds like your dream dog,


----------



## aksm45 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys Thank you so much for taking the time....

I will go on monday and pray all goes well i will leave a deposit and go pick him up in a month since it my birthday sept 1!!!!!!
do you guys think i could change his name?? at this age?? i will take pics of him and post them when i get a chance ok ......

aksm45


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

You can change the name at any age. And yes, post lots of pictures please!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (aksm45 @ Jul 25 2009, 07:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=809663


> hey guys first and foremost would like to say thank you to all that answered my questions you are great,
> 
> so i did some snooping on the breeders website yesterday and it states the dogs parents , the sire is from susie pham fletcher and susie has him on her website as one of her champions, and the darn is fom fraance nisjotial they have her on their website also as on of there champions,,and i saw the pedigrees of both parents , the dog has some good blood lines, what do you guys think ???some have asked why the dog has to be on the bigger size it is because i have two labs at home and have seen the seven pound maltese is pretty sturdy compared to the smaller ones , its just when i saw him i told her this is the dog i would love to have meaning in size and everything and now all of the sudden i have been offerd the dog ,too good to be true im scared i have not been so lucky in life ....
> 
> ...



Honestly, a maltese is not a sturdy dog... and a 7 pound maltese is still very fragile. You know your dogs though, but I would be very nervous adding a small fragile dog like that to two large dogs (are they older/gentle or younger/more rambunctious)? But then the lab we had growing up was a big doofus and would even knock us kids over... yours are probably much better behaved


----------

